# temperature readings



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hello everyone I just wanted to let you all know that the temperature in your tank may not be the same in all spots. especially when dealing with larger tanks and/or temperatures substationally different outside the aquarium. For best temperature control results try placing 2 temp gauges in the tank in 2 seperate locations. Or at least try placing thermometer not so close to heat source/ or chiller source if this is required.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It also helps to place two less powerful heaters instead of one huge one, to get better heat distribution...
And also, placing them in the current of a small pump or filters helps to distribute the warmth more evenly.

I have two heaters, one 75W and one 200W in my 80 gallon tank, both placed in the current of a small internal filter (besides foir creating surface agitation, they're very useful for some extra mechanical filtration as well), and the water is about the same temperature in the whole tank.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I have 2 300watt heaters for my 220g, both are on opposite sides in the overflow. I will get a another thermometer to make sure.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I also have two 300w in my 125gal but only one therm. i should also pick up another for the other side. :rockin:

ok i now have 2 also


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

all of my tanks have 3 thermoters, 2 stick on's one at each end and a glass one in the tank.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have my heaters in my sump, then I have my thermometer at the opposite end to the return nozzle


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I also go with 2 300w heaters in my 125.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

humm , my heaters are at each end of the tank, the temp probes on in the middle at the top of the tank, and therma are at each end.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Ideally you should have your thermometers as far away from your heaters as possible that way you know what the minimum tank temp is or should be


----------

